# Unusual Seiko 24-hour



## allaboutmusic

Look what I won on eBay! Picking it up from the Post Office tomorrow.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320191093218

Not only does the hour hand go around once a day, the minute hand goes around once every two hours.


----------



## PulpMysteryFan

Is that long hand a compass needle?!


----------



## francis 24/24

*Long hand*

The long hand is the minute hand. Either end can be used to read the
minutes !

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## francis 24/24

*We can start an Owner Group !*

Congratulations !

Several persons here own one : philden and I for sure,
may be Gary in Pennsylvania too.

I've got mine on my wrist right now, and I like it a lot, once 
I got used to reading the minutes.

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## allaboutmusic

*Re: We can start an Owner Group !*

I didn't get it today - although the note that the Royal Mail left said that I would be able to collect it in 48 hours time, it had still not arrived back at the depot when I finally got to the counter. Unfortunately I had to leave to catch a train, which really annoyed me as I now have to wait another week. What a complete waste of the next day Special Delivery service I paid for.

Francis, can I ask a favour? Could you measure the lug spacing for me? I want to order deployment straps for my new Seiko (the male one) and my Utinam and would guess that it's 22mm. I really wanted to see the watch first so I could see what colour strap would work best but I'd rather order something now so that I can leave the original strap in unused condition in case I ever want to sell it.


----------



## francis 24/24

*Re: We can start an Owner Group !*

The case of my watch has a diameter of 36 mm ( yes, the watch is small !).
The inner size of the lug is 13 mm (thirteen), the outer size is 21 mm. I do
not know if this really helps you, as my watch was not fitted with a strap. My
watch was sold new with a really ugly two-tone metal bracelet. In order to
replace it, I had to drill and cut, myself, an off-the-shelf, one tone, bracelet.
the result is ok (when not looking too closely ;-)).

Best regards,

Francis


----------



## allaboutmusic

*Re: We can start an Owner Group !*

Thanks Francis - I will wait until I get the watch first I guess. 36mm is rather small, I was hoping it would be 39mm or bigger!


----------



## PulpMysteryFan

(I'm clueless.) What's the purpose of the "W N E S" on the bezel?


----------



## allaboutmusic

24 hour watches can be used as a compass - with the hour hand pointing at the sun, the North South East West markers give you directions.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direction_Finding_Watch


----------



## PulpMysteryFan

allaboutmusic said:


> 24 hour watches can be used as a compass - with the hour hand pointing at the sun, the North South East West markers give you directions.
> 
> See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direction_Finding_Watch


That's pretty interesting. Considering one's various positions in the time zone, and daylight savings, how accurate are 24 hour watches for this purpose?


----------



## allaboutmusic

It has to be true local time without daylight savings compensations, and I understand it's less accurate as you move towards the equator. Also if you think about the geometry of the tilt and rotation of the earth, it is possible to compensate for seasonal variations etc.

I'd say it gives you a pretty good idea of figuring out roughly which way north is, but I would take a GPS out with you if you were going sailing.  Having said that, chronometers were used as a navigational aid in the years before GPS technology became available.


----------



## allaboutmusic

Got the watches today, they are unique and beautiful. As Francis mentioned, they are both on the smaller side (36mm and 27mm respectively). The steel case is a neat design, the brushed bezel is nicely done, and the dial is very, very nice. I like the octagonal crown.

Cons - no lume. IMO, the strap lets the watch down a little - it looks a little cheap and shiny (I don't mean glossy like a polished croc strap, I mean shiny like when your steering wheel goes shiny from use). Also, I was disappointed that the seller didn't mention that the crystals are scratched - one scratch on the ladies' (which doesn't bother me too much), and three fairly deep scratches on the gents', enough to be distracting. I suspect the crystals are mineral glass (can Francis or Gary confirm?), so I may have to get them polished out and maybe even AR coated.


----------



## francis 24/24

I'm glad you got the watches ! I, too, find the dial very nice with the very,
very sharp numerals. 
As for the crystal, or any other feature actually, I've never found any 
specifications for this watch, beside visual description by sellers.
(I found today for the first time a reference to this 5Y37 movement
in a document about batteries.)
I am surprised by your mention of scratches as I had the feeling
(but nothing factual) that the fitted crystal was very hard. I have not worn 
the watch for long periods so I cannot speak of experience. 

Enjoy this watch a lot, as much as I do !


----------



## allaboutmusic

Wristshots:


















Still looking for a nice padded leather deployment strap for it... not really sure what the best course of action is as the 13mm/22mm lug dimensions are a little unusual!


----------



## tortoise18

tat's one awesome watch u've got there.. nice deal uve got there albeit the scratches.. oh well..


----------



## pushr0d

*Seiko 24-hour "Maritime"*

I have one that is in very good condition. No scratches. The battery has been dead for years.

The only apparent wear is to the strap, which has a bit of creasing from the few times I wore the piece.

Model 5Y37-6009, S/N 8831XX. "Gold" bezel, White face and Blue "leather" strap.

Picture on my post: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=106677

I'm looking to sell it. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## philden

*Re: Seiko 24-hour "Maritime"*

For fans of these watches, there is one on Ebay at the moment - search for "Seiko 24 compass".

Phil.


----------



## Bajbus

*Re: Seiko 24-hour "Maritime"*

Hey.

Im looking for this watch. Anybody know where can I buy this or maybe someone has to sell it?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Seiko 24-hour "Maritime"*

If you don't find one here, try the WTB forum or the Seiko/Citizen Trading Post Forum.


----------



## BullDawg

I just bought one 2 weeks ago, the case and strap are new but as a sample missing the movement. Does anyone know the movement number?


----------



## l3wy

BullDawg said:


> I just bought one 2 weeks ago, the case and strap are new but as a sample missing the movement. Does anyone know the movement number?


If no one else gets back to you first, I can open mine up when I get home this evening and take a picture of the movement.


----------



## Afka

This is Seiko Levante and the movement is 5Y37. It is written on the dial too.


----------

